# Gold plated items



## Tankman (Oct 7, 2012)

These are some of the better items that we have been saving up for recovery. The bright connectors on the left are from NI-MH batteries that were recovered mostly from HP servers. The dull looking connectors are from older Foundry Networks back planes (just over a pound). The third pic shows part of a controller board from an old HP data transfer switch. Also, in the switches were gold plated LCD boards with no solder mask and a variety of boards that all contained gold plating on the traces. 8)


----------



## Geo (Oct 7, 2012)

a nice start. be sure you understand the processes you intend to use as it would be a shame to mess up on all that beautiful gold.


----------



## Tankman (Oct 7, 2012)

Geo, thank you for the advice. Been reading a lot on the forum about safety and processes. I have recovered foils from finger boards in the past with good results. We will be starting the recovery process for this lot once our supplies arrive.


----------



## lulzim (Nov 2, 2012)

Good afternoon, I have a computer scrsp amount and ask to issue gold from them please tell me what elements need and procedure please Helps Thanks


----------



## Pantherlikher (Nov 2, 2012)

lulzim said:


> Good afternoon, I have a computer scrsp amount and ask to issue gold from them please tell me what elements need and procedure please Helps Thanks



Think I, a newby, can handle this question.
READ THE BOOK


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 2, 2012)

lulzim said:


> Good afternoon, I have a computer scrsp amount and ask to issue gold from them please tell me what elements need and procedure please Helps Thanks



Everything you would possibly need to know has already been written on this forum. You'll know, in general, how to do it once you spend several weeks searching for and studying the information contained here. At that point, you should be able to ask specific questions about things you don't understand.

Since you asked the exact same question in 3 different places on the forum, I deleted the other 2. Duplicate posts are not allowed here.


----------

